# Are you Human?



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

Ads ask the most tough questions:








So, are you?


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

100% Candy


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

that's what it says on my wristband


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I might be human.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Nope, I'm sure not.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm better than human


----------



## Thefriendlystranger (Apr 26, 2012)

Not sure... I think im a troll


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope 100% Godly


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm a cockroach.


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

100% Human

11000101010011100101010210101


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

R91 said:


>


Oh how I hate that song. :|


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

Jensken said:


>


aw, what a cute puppy


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Meow.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

It's in my name. I'm a cat person, nya~


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Vulcan. Live long and prosper.

PS. That's a strange advert. What's it for?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm 100% cat. :yes


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm secretly a Wolf, who has deceived all humans.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Matomi said:


> I'm secretly a Wolf, who has deceived all humans.


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

pythonesque said:


> PS. That's a strange advert. What's it for?


No idea, I didn't click on it. It will remain a mystery forever.:b


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

What is a human?


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Yep, part human and part awesome


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm a figment of your imagination.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

Nope, I'm a shinigami :>


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Yeah I have believed I'm human all my life unless I have been deluded in some way, maybe that's why the majority of people look at me weird.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Bollocks! Ok I'll admit I'm a reptilian shape-shifter! :lol


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm 40% human


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Nah


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Im human but I feel like I should be a vampire (and not one of those lame ones on that crap movie can't even think of the name)


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm a vampire cat-penguin, but I voted Candy! because it's fun.



The Blues man said:


> 100% Human
> 
> 11000101010011100101010*2*10101


Yep, no doubt about it.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I'm a dancer


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

NoNONononononONOno


----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

....or are we dancer


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I think I'm a robot since I've never broken the three laws of robotics.



> A robot may not injure a human being or, through inaction, allow a human being to come to harm.
> A robot must obey the orders given to it by human beings, except where such orders would conflict with the First Law.
> A robot must protect its own existence as long as such protection does not conflict with the First or Second Laws.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm aquatic.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

We all want to be something greater than human. Not happening lol


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm a Time Lord.

I better get the **** out of here 



gusstaf said:


> I'm better than human


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Im more human than human. I am the jigsaw man, I turn the world around with a skeleton hand. I am electric head, a cannibal core a television said.


----------



## OwlGirl (Jun 28, 2013)

Or am I a dancer?


----------



## SuicideSilence (May 12, 2013)

I'm trapped in a human body, but I am not human.


----------



## lonelybones (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm a unicorn but shhh.


----------



## Blight (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes, I'm human.

I'm actually surprised by how many people are claiming to be otherwise. Are we afraid (or are we just joking)?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I came for the candy.


----------



## Esugi78 (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm a candy ninja


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

just out of curiosity, how many people tried clicking one of the answers on the image posted by OP?


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I am Human omg, what an eerily specific ad. 

@chieve I was tempted to, but I knew it wouldn't do anything lol.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Nah we r dancer : D


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Naaaa I'm a hat


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Poetry in motion


----------



## OtherBrain (Jul 4, 2013)

Waiting for someone to tell me im not.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

OwlGirl said:


> Or am I a dancer?


DAMN, beat me too it 

that song bugged me because it didn't make grammatical sense >.>


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Of the defective variety, yes


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Nah


----------



## holyfires (Jul 27, 2013)

gusstaf said:


> I'm better than human


When I was 14, I genuinely believed I would one day become a Dalek.

I'm still waiting.

I'm a cat.

Meow.


----------



## silent but not deadly (Feb 23, 2011)

I`m a chicken. :yes


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

On Wednesdays.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Pretty sure I'm a demon or something.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

no, i'm god.


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm a hooman.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Candy alllllll the way!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

What r ya asking me now mate.


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

OwlGirl said:


> Or am I a dancer?


dis


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Candyman


----------

